# Isopropyl Alcohol for cleaning proccessor



## ionicsachin (May 9, 2008)

Hi cud anyone tell me denerally whr do we get isoproplyl alcohol....the one which we use for cleaning proccy before aplying thermal paste


----------



## dheeraj_kumar (May 9, 2008)

First when I read the topic I was like WTF?? lol

Anyway, In chennai here, I ask for "circuit board cleaning liquid" in cheap shops, "laptop cleaning liquid" in computer shops, and "cleaning alcohol" in shops where the shopkeeper looks tad intelligent than the usual boring rest. I dont know if you can try acetone. Wait for someone to clarify if acetone doesnt corrode the paint on plastic. Acetone is more familiar with shopkeepers than isothingy.


----------



## Pathik (May 9, 2008)

Just for the processor, you can use Acetone or Nail polish remover. It is easily available.


----------



## ionicsachin (May 9, 2008)

yeah i have nail polish remover of momz......
so i must do the fullowing:-
1)remove IHSF...remove proccy...
2)with a lint remove the crap intel thermal paste...
3)use nail polish remover to clean the surface...
4)apply Arctic Silver 5 as per instructions
is this right???


----------



## phreak0ut (May 9, 2008)

^Yup! But I somehow feel comfortable using isopropyl alcohol.


----------



## ionicsachin (May 9, 2008)

yeah...but i ve tried many medical shops ..... they just seem to donno what is Isopropyl Alcohol....


----------



## prasad_den (May 9, 2008)

^^ Try some shops which supply chemicals and lab reagents to hospitals and clinics..! OR you can also get it from some surgicals shops.. A medical / dental student would definitely know where to get it.


----------



## ionicsachin (May 9, 2008)

yeah.....will do it......btw is it good to overclock proccy with Intel Stock HSF and Arctic Silver 5


----------



## ring_wraith (May 10, 2008)

The reason isopropyl alcohol is used is because of its fast evaporation rate, thus minimizing human error. I personally used white petrol and the results were great. Just be careful to not damage your pins and you should be fine.


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (May 10, 2008)

^^ 
so can that be used to clean the whole motherboard ?? (coz of accumulation of dust in small spaces makes it tough to clean by cloth and bare fingers) 

LIke say, filling the Isopropyl alcohol in a spray bottle and jus spraying it all over the mobo?? and cleaning it with a cloth ?? or shud the cloth be soaked in Alcohol and then the areas shud be cleaned by hand and/or brush !!

Plz reply..

Cheers n e-peace...


----------



## ranjan2001 (May 10, 2008)

Just a caution while u are at the job.
Isopropyl Alcohol is HIGHLY inflammable, keep it in a safe & dark place away from children.


----------



## ring_wraith (May 10, 2008)

ashu888ashu888 said:


> ^^
> so can that be used to clean the whole motherboard ?? (coz of accumulation of dust in small spaces makes it tough to clean by cloth and bare fingers)
> 
> LIke say, filling the Isopropyl alcohol in a spray bottle and jus spraying it all over the mobo?? and cleaning it with a cloth ?? or shud the cloth be soaked in Alcohol and then the areas shud be cleaned by hand and/or brush !!
> ...



Duude.... No man. You cannot sprray stuff on your motherboard! The part of the CPU that is cleaned is just like a metallic plate!


----------



## dheeraj_kumar (May 10, 2008)

[sarcasm] <- suggestion for new vB tag.

Yeah, why dont you fill your washing machine with isopropyl alcohol or acetone and drop all your comp components and turn it on? I'm sure you would need to replace your pulsator after the wash, but hey! the comp gets CLEEEEN! 

[/sarcasm]

Its not recommended to treat your computer like a car - wash it whenever you get bored with whatever you get. I sincerely recommend laptop vacuums or even normal vacuums with tiny nozzles and at a reverse air setting for cleaning them.


----------



## [xubz] (May 10, 2008)

It's called as 'Surgical Spirit', Just ask your local medical store for that.

Even if you spill it on the motherboard, It just vaporizes within seconds..

It IS flammable.. But the Blue Flames is Fun


----------



## ionicsachin (May 10, 2008)

"Surgical Spirit".....now that sounds something which the medical store might give.....u shudve seen thr faces when i asked for "isopropyl alcohol"

bought Surgical Spirit for 30 bucks here....:d
but its composition is
90% v/v of Debatured Ethyl Alcohol
2% v/v of Diethyl Phathalate I.P.
0.5% v/v Methyl Salicylate
nothing like isopropyl alcohol.....not even its isomer


----------



## [xubz] (May 10, 2008)

Ethyl Alcohol works better.. Most prefer Rubbing Alcohol, That's what Surgical Spirit is..

*en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rubbing_alcohol


----------



## ionicsachin (May 10, 2008)

Done with applying....it was easier then xpected.....idle at 36-37....and on load 41 -42


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (May 11, 2008)

ring_wraith said:


> Duude.... No man. You cannot sprray stuff on your motherboard! The part of the CPU that is cleaned is just like a metallic plate!


 


dheeraj_kumar said:


> [sarcasm] <- suggestion for new vB tag.
> 
> Yeah, why dont you fill your washing machine with isopropyl alcohol or acetone and drop all your comp components and turn it on? I'm sure you would need to replace your pulsator after the wash, but hey! the comp gets CLEEEEN!
> 
> ...


 
Ok ok, sorry guys , yar i was asking just out of curiosity !! 

Coz, i had seen a mobile wala, open the mobile adn was cleaning the circuit board (of the mobile) witha  sloution, that too jus spraying it with thehelp of a bottle.. so jus asked.. 

neways,,, (i haven;t tried my Rocket science" technique, and wont do it either) instead will opt for a vacuum cleaner.. 
______________________________

*@ Dheeraj : *Liked ur comment, 
_____________________________

Cheers n e-peace....


----------



## dheeraj_kumar (May 11, 2008)

^^ thanks!

By the way....

Surf Excel Hai Na?


----------



## darklord (May 11, 2008)

Acetone and NailPolish Remover is not recommended.
Ethyl Alcohol is best and i use that.Iso Propyl alcohol is also good.
I have used Ethyl alcohol for ages now and find it to be the best bet.have cleaned the underside of CPU to remove the vaseline that i apply and it works like wonder.


----------



## praka123 (May 11, 2008)

^well ethyl alcohol is spirit! or Arrack drank by drunktards 
while "*m*ethyl alcohol" is *poison*.


----------



## dheeraj_kumar (May 11, 2008)

Use Beer.

Alcoholic, I mean.

B.E.E.R = Better Electronic Equipment for Retards


----------



## tech1 (Aug 14, 2008)

at any chemistry or pharmaceutical laboratory of school or college,one can get IPA...but use diluted solution eg. 50% 
means mixture of 50% water and 50 % conc. ipa


----------

